# AFCI in Manufactured Homes



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

The 2011 NEC, Article 406.4(D)(4) requires AFCI protection to be installed when a receptacle is replaced on a circuit requiring AFCI protection. There are a lot of manufactured homes here in Florida, but I can not find a similar requirement in Article 550. Am I correct in thinking the provisions of 406.4(D)(4) do not apply to manufactured homes?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

No I think Chapters 1-4 are the general requirements and art. 550 can override it but if it isn't there that doesn't mean you don't need it.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> No I think Chapters 1-4 are the general requirements and art. 550 can override it but if it isn't there that doesn't mean you don't need it.



However-:.............

In all reality, From here forward, How many of us are really going to- in full compliance- install an AFCI, a TR- rec- every time we replace a receptacle, or a switch etc. :whistling2: 

About time to take common sense back and not be a follower.

Joe Electrician: " well sir, that is going to cost you--$38.69+35% (breaker) $140 (2 hr. min @ $70/hr) $45 truck charge- 
$140. labor
$52.00 BRkr
$45.00 Truck.

$237.00. 

Now that I spelled it out...... The Dude is getting a bargain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No Power- Fire hazard- we corrected the issue--- Hell! Shut up and pay.

What is your time worth? Add Friday night after 8PM- ADD 50% to that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Manufactures homes are supposedly marketed on the NEC + whatever state amendment(s) they are sold to

the NEC is considers everything past ch1-4 predicated on it....


unfortunatley , a certain (_name with held for liability)_  manufactured home dealer out of Penn may tell you differently

~C_(turned expert witness for the defense)_S~


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, here where I live there are a lot of double-wides with old, full, Westinghouse, Challenger and ITE panels. Most of them are filled with tandem and quad breakers with absolutely no room to install a new AFCI breaker. To be code compliant for a receptacle replacement the service panel would have to be replaced. Talk about a hard sell for old folks on a limited income! 

BTW, may Cutler Hammer BR or CL AFCI breakers be installed in Westinghouse and Challenger panels?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, this is exactly why they marketed afci receptacles czars...~CS~


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Well, this is exactly why they marketed afci receptacles czars...~CS~


Yup, and then just TRY to install one of `em in place of those non-boxed devices commonly found in mobile homes!

Just install a box you say?

Try again! Many of the older mobile homes have shallow walls, where a standard box will NOT fit, nor will an AFCI device when using an extra shallow box..... :blink:

You'll end up with a wiremold monstrocity there....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I only use AFCIs when a permit is pulled and it is absolutely neccessary to get an underwriters, and I use the bare minimum to meet code requirements.


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

I just received information from Eaton stating that there are no Eaton manufactured circuit breakers available for Westinghouse, Challenger or Bryant panels. Does anyone have different info?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

czars said:


> I just received information from Eaton stating that there are no Eaton manufactured circuit breakers available for Westinghouse, Challenger or Bryant panels. Does anyone have different info?


Cutler Hammer BR series breakers should be listed for those manufacturers


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

Cutler Hammer BR br breakers are listed for the three panels except for AFCI. Curler Hammer lists AFCI breakers for those panels as unavailable.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have done tons of modulars( did over a hundred last year alone).Here we treat modular homes as a regular stick built house. All the ones I have seen were already loaded to the gill with afci breakers ever since they first came out.

Cutler hammer br afci breakers are what is usually in them.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> I have done tons of modulars( did over a hundred last year alone).Here we treat modular homes as a regular stick built house. All the ones I have seen were already loaded to the gill with afci breakers ever since they first came out.
> 
> Cutler hammer br afci breakers are what is usually in them.


What area and what price point are these homes? Beside the service, what do you have to do/finish?

Thanks


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Maximumbob said:


> What area and what price point are these homes? Beside the service, what do you have to do/finish? Thanks




I'm in a flood zone so my houses are typically about 8-15 ft off the ground on pilings, the service must also be one foot above flood so the meter is about 6-15 ft off the ground

Run ground for csst gas bond
Run the home runs into the panel
The service
Home run to furnace and wire
Home run to ac unit and wire
Tie in connections from box to box. 
Install inside and outside lights.
Install ceiling fans.
Cut in and install outlet for kitchen island
Put covers on devices that are missing.
Install keyless and outlet in attic.
Install pull chain and outlet in crawlspace or wire underneath( usually about six keyless, few outlets and a coach light or two)
Minor troubleshooting ( something is always messed up from the factory)

A two box 3 bedroom ranch is about $900 in material and takes about 40 man hours.
You can add about 4-5 hours to that per additional box plus another furnace and ac unit if it's going to add another zone.


----------

